# Il est probablement la demie passée d'une heure ?



## Corsicum

Ciao.
Quelle heure peut-il bien être ?
Il est probablement la demie passée d'une heure ?

Deux questions :
1- la demie passée d'une heure = une heure et demie ( ...je suppose que c'est correct ?)
2- Si la formulation est bien du français correct, comment dit-on en Italien ?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsi,

Cela a l'air possible, cfr. Grevisse-Goosse :
*b) *Ou bien on indique une fraction de l’heure (demi, quart).
1° Six heures et demie.R3
On dit parfois, surtout à propos des sonneries, La demie après six heures et la demie de six heures : La demie après onze heures sonnait à l’une des horloges du quartier de l’Observatoire (P. Benoit, Toison d’or, p. 8). — J’entendis sonner la demie de dix heures à l’horloge de la salle à manger, puis onze heures moins le quart (Green, Voyageur sur la terre, p. 195)​Pour l'italien, on attendra l'avis d'un "madrelingua" (je dis comme cela parce que je déteste sincèrement "un natif", j'ai toujours l'impression qu'on demande l'avis d'un papou ou d'un peau-rouge) .
Bonne journée !


----------



## Piero.G

Che ora è? (ou "Che ora può essere!", se si è persa la cognizione del tempo)

Probabilmente è passata mezz'ora. (durata del tempo trascorso)


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Che ora è? (ou "Che ora può essere!", se si è persa la cognizione del tempo)
> 
> Probabilmente è passata mezz'ora. (durata del tempo trascorso)


Per la seconda risposta, la domanda non era esattamente quella . Corsicum si chiedeva se ci fosse un equivalente italiano alla formulazione antiquata o regionale "la demie passée d'une heure ", invece del tradizionale "une heure et demie".


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Per la seconda risposta, la domanda non era esattamente quella . Corsicum si chiedeva se ci fosse un equivalente italiano alla formulazione antiquata o regionale "la demie passée d'une heure ", invece del tradizionale "une heure et demie".


 

Voilà! Un très bel équivoque 


"la demie passée d'une heure"  no, senza traduzione, neanche figurata.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Voilà! Une très belle équivoque
> 
> "la demie passée d'une heure" no, senza traduzione, neanche figurata.


 
Lo credevo, ma non sono madrelingua. Grazie del tuo contributo!


----------



## Piero.G

_masculin/féminin_, un peu de confusion... 

...mais le vrai défi c'est les accents!!!!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> _masculin/féminin_, un peu de confusion...
> 
> ...mais le vrai défi c'est les accents!!!!!!


Ah oui, le français c'est pas de la tarte pour écrire, quasiment rien n'est prévisible. Enfin, côté accents, tu t'en tires bien, bravo!
@ +.

PS Si tu ne veux pas de corrections, pas de problème, il suffit de le dire...


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Ah oui, le français c'est pas de la tarte pour écrire, quasiment rien n'est prévisible. Enfin, côté accents, tu t'en tires bien, bravo!
> @ +.


 
Merci, tu est vraiment gentil!!



> PS Si tu ne veux pas de corrections, pas de problème, il suffit de le dire...


 

Pas grave. Je sais bien que mon niveau de français est très bas, ... mais j'espère m'améliorer sur ce forum.

Salut


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est parti! Et ton niveau de français n'est pas ridicule du tout!


----------



## Piero.G

Neanche il tuo italiano è malaccio!


----------

